# END the CDC



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.healthnutnews.com/cdc-proposes-rule-to-apprehend-and-detain-anyone/

If government can arrest, detain indefinitely and administer an vaccine any time it wants no one is free. We will be owned entirely by government with no legal recourse for anything. Drain the swamp starting here.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I just checked the link. They took the story down stating a biased blogger wrote it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Let us not forget the CDC has been trying to get "gun crime" listed as a national health emergency and put under their control as well.

Yes, end the CDC.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

We don't need to "end " the CDC, when they are operating under the scope in which they where originally mandated they do fine. Like most agencies the issue is overreach which should get smacked down by the courts but given we've had 8 years of liberal appointees isn't happening.

Like I said above, the CDC shouldn't have arrest powers or the power to detain in the name of a "health crisis", their job is to advice and find ways to end health crises. 


On that note, I'm not anti vaccination. I do believe its your choice to not take them and you shouldn't be forced too even if your making a terrible decision.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

People like nurses and contractors working in hospitals are losing their jobs for refusing to be vaccinated. That annoys me as much as people getting fired for smoking on their own time.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> We don't need to "end " the CDC, when they are operating under the scope in which they where originally mandated they do fine. Like most agencies the issue is overreach which should get smacked down by the courts but given we've had 8 years of liberal appointees isn't happening.
> 
> Like I said above, the CDC shouldn't have arrest powers or the power to detain in the name of a "health crisis", their job is to advice and find ways to end health crises.
> 
> On that note, I'm not anti vaccination. I do believe its your choice to not take them and you shouldn't be forced too even if your making a terrible decision.


That is the problem isn't it? Bureaucratic institutions NEVER maintain the scope they were originally mandated to supervise. The EPA, the Dept of Education, the DHS, Dept of Energy, IRS, etc. etc. ad nauseum.

The trouble with bureaucracies is they are given a clear goal initially but they expand whenever they can. They are given the power to pass "regulations" which have the force of law behind them but are passed as laws through the political process. Hence we get a bunch rules with very stiff penalties for noncompliance thought out by pointy-heads with no input from the rest of us.

That is what the CDC has become.

I am not anti-vaccination. But I am anti-forced-vaccination. I had my measles vaccine. If you do not want it and get the measles, what the hell do I care? I am vaccinated... To me, that seems like a happy middle-ground, but not to the committed statist.

(Note: I will NEVER get a flu vaccine!!!)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Edit: the sentence above should have been:

They are given the power to pass "regulations" which have the force of law behind them but are *NOT* passed as laws through the political process.

It just hangs when I try to edit my original post.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The article contents are back up .... this is not only governmental over reach, but a complete surrender of one's liberties in this once great Republic. Keep a watch on this one, your freedom depends on it.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Denton said:


> People like nurses and contractors working in hospitals are losing their jobs for refusing to be vaccinated. That annoys me as much as people getting fired for smoking on their own time.


That is not the government nor is it the CDC. They get fired by their private company for putting their patient at risk by not being vaccinated. They increase the risk that they could transmit a disease . Remember that the people hiring and firing firmly believe in science and data . Fact is vaccinated staff lowers transmission rates. If the risk is there, and it is , then you mitigate it by vaccination. Started with requiring MMR vaccine back in the 1980's . If a person does not believe in vaccination they should not be giving them to others.

No hospital will hire you if you ride to the interview in a smokers car as they can smell the smoke on your clothes. I have seen an interview terminated in under 10 seconds just from the persons odor. They know smoking if very harmful for you so why if you take part in a risky behavior ignoring medical advice should they hire you ? A smoker has ignored sound medical advice so how can they give it tot others?

You are free to drink and drive till a cop finds you but I am not hiring someone who I know drinks and drives. Should a Jewish congregation hire a Catholic to be there priest? If you do not believe as the congregation then no. You believe in science /medicine or not .

Anyone is free under the nations laws to get vaccinated or not , smoke or not but a business is not required to hire you based on those behaviors.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> That is not the government nor is it the CDC. They get fired by their private company for putting their patient at risk by not being vaccinated. They increase the risk that they could transmit a disease . Remember that the people hiring and firing firmly believe in science and data . Fact is vaccinated staff lowers transmission rates. If the risk is there, and it is , then you mitigate it by vaccination. Started with requiring MMR vaccine back in the 1980's . If a person does not believe in vaccination they should not be giving them to others.
> 
> No hospital will hire you if you ride to the interview in a smokers car as they can smell the smoke on your clothes. I have seen an interview terminated in under 10 seconds just from the persons odor. They know smoking if very harmful for you so why if you take part in a risky behavior ignoring medical advice should they hire you ? A smoker has ignored sound medical advice so how can they give it tot others?
> 
> ...


So how did the Kool Aid taste?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The CDC, FBI, CIA, etc, are part of the deep state, liberals shadow government and are advancing political agendas, they do not put protection of the Americans citizens first, JMO, can anyone prove me wrong?


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Once upon a time, a governor signed an executive order enforcing that all girls in his state get a series of three shots to prevent HPV by the age of 12. The HPV is a cause of cervical cancer but is only spread through sexual intercourse. The reason was his former chief of staff became a lobbyist for Merck; the company that made Gardasil. 

The governor? Rick Perry. The same Rick Perry who was promoted to being Secretary of Energy by Donald Trump.

DRAIN THE SWAMP!
DRAIN THE SWAMP!

yeah right


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, the CDC has morphed.

It is the power and money that comes with the expansion that drives them.

Get rid of the O'thigger loving bastards there and stay strictly with contagion research and control.

The management became part of the swamp.

Now as far as flue shots go, I get them every year, have since I contracted the flue 25 years ago, almost killed me.

My brother an MD is for them and would have advised against if he thought so, 

on a family level not professional/financial.

As said my choice, I am still here, no deleterious affects from them or the pneumovax shots either.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> So how did the Kool Aid taste?


Taste just fine and I know the flavor something you do not seem to know. The post I replied to was a Rant about the Government when it is a private employer that insist the employees comply with their policies.

I agree with the policies but my point in posting is not to defend them . Take vaccines or not I do not care.

But only rant against the government when it is actually the governmnet. Here it is the private businesses nothing to do with the government .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> No hospital will hire you if you ride to the interview in a smokers car as they can smell the smoke on your clothes. I have seen an interview terminated in under 10 seconds just from the persons odor. They know smoking if very harmful for you so why if you take part in a risky behavior ignoring medical advice should they hire you ? A smoker has ignored sound medical advice so how can they give it tot others?


Not sure what hospitals you hang out at ...... my wife is an OR tech on the heart team. The local hospital has a smokers area outside and I have been to the Christmas parties, geez, what a bunch of smokers (not to mention damn drunks).

Oh yea, have you seen their fat asses? Just how many skinny nurses do you see? Yea, they only hire people with healthy living habits alright .....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> That is not the government nor is it the CDC. They get fired by their private company for putting their patient at risk by not being vaccinated. They increase the risk that they could transmit a disease . Remember that the people hiring and firing firmly believe in science and data . Fact is vaccinated staff lowers transmission rates. If the risk is there, and it is , then you mitigate it by vaccination. Started with requiring MMR vaccine back in the 1980's . If a person does not believe in vaccination they should not be giving them to others.
> 
> No hospital will hire you if you ride to the interview in a smokers car as they can smell the smoke on your clothes. I have seen an interview terminated in under 10 seconds just from the persons odor. They know smoking if very harmful for you so why if you take part in a risky behavior ignoring medical advice should they hire you ? A smoker has ignored sound medical advice so how can they give it tot others?
> 
> ...


So why do they hire fat people? We know being overweight is very bad for your health, so by ypur premise, doctors and nurses etc should not be overweight. There are many fat mefical professionals. My BIL is a very gifted doctor who tells his patients, all the time, to lose weight. He has a gut the size of Texas, and eats horribly.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, the CDC has morphed.
> 
> It is the power and money that comes with the expansion that drives them.
> 
> ...


I dont get the flu shot, and will not. Even if (in my mind doubtful) the actual vaccine does what it is promoted to do, how do you know that is all that is actually being injected into you?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Not sure what hospitals you hand out at ...... my wife is an OR tech on the heart team. The local hospital has a smokers area outside and I have been to the Christmas parties, geez, what a bunch of smokers (not to mention damn drunks).
> 
> Oh yea, have you seen their fat asses? Just how many skinny nurses do you see? Yea, they only hire people with healthy living habits alright .....


Absolutely right, fat asses, not just plump, but bulging porkers!

Their average height to width ratio is about 2 to 1.

I have the "privileged" of seeing them at the U Mass Med Center campus hospital at least 6-8 times a year.

To be honest, I have not seen a nurse that was near a normal weight in a long time, and I do look, sad.

And on top of this, I see nicotine stained fingers on some also.

I will be there next month again, another migraine trip, the lights trigger them.

To disappoint some, I am acting as a chauffeur, not outpatient.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I dont get the flu shot, and will not. Even if (in my mind doubtful) the actual vaccine does what it is promoted to do, how do you know that is all that is actually being injected into you?


Your right, I don't know the composition of the compounding, nor do I care.

I have not had the Flue since I started taking them, that is proof enough for me and I trust my brother.

Plus, at my age I don't give a shit.

You have every right to reject the shots, I don't condemn either way, personal choice,

I don't even think about what others do.

I have had every type of immunization they can give I think,

military loved torturing you with them, you had no choice either.

There were no flue shots when I was in the army.

Never have had any reaction to the injections of any type over the decades.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Regarding vaccines, here is an interesting person's take on them. https://www.activistpost.com/tag/catherine-frompovich


----------

